# Tired of waiting? Then try this!



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

HERE is an excellent article explaining the boot process and how to optimize it. What are your times? Mine went from 118 seconds to 83 seconds after applying the optimization techniques. I am refering to the amount of time it takes from the time you first push the power button until the OS fully loads and is ready for use.


----------



## JoeD. (Apr 9, 1999)

found it, i'll read it andf see if i can do anything about it. thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oscar51 (Nov 13, 1999)

killowatt1:

The ExtremeTech article you referenced about 'Optimizing Windows 9x/Me Startup' contains the following item (among _many_ others):

"LoadPowerProfile: Imports power save settings. Necessary for laptops, but optional for desktop PCs. If you don't use power saving features, disable it."

I had always understood from advice repeatedly given in other TSG help forums that the two 'LoadPowerProfile' entries in Startup were always to be left in, not taken out. Could you elaborate on this issue? Thanks.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hello Oscar,

I give it a shot. The load power profiles settings really are user specific. That said, it depends on the actual usage of the computer. Most of the time they deal with optional power saving or convience features a user might need or want such as wake on LAN, modem, etc or power down\standby options for the processor, hard drive, monitor or other hardware. There is and always will be an ongoing debate on whether these "options" are beneficial or not. If you look at purely from an energy cost saving view, the savings are neglible unless of course you are running mulitple machines on a continual basis. On the other hand some will say that throttling back components will make them last longer. As I said, it really depends on how a person looks at it. My personal opinion is that if a person leaves their system on 24/7 then the power profiles are beneficial since they will allow the system to throttle back during extended periods of inactivity such as when the user goes to bed or does not plan on using the machine for a day or so.

Disabling the power profiles in startup will in no way harm your system but it will effect any of the "options". A notebook or laptop on the other hand require the profiles due to circuitry associated with using dual power sources. (battery vs house current).

Personally, I have mine unchecked and all APM functions disabled and I have not encountered any problems.

I hope this sheds a little light on the subject.

Kilowatt


 I will be waiting for and expecting rebuttal since as I said this is a never ending debate.


----------



## Rikku (Dec 11, 2001)

With Windows XP my boot time went to 25 seconds...


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Rikku,

Now I'm jealous!   

Kilowatt


----------



## oscar51 (Nov 13, 1999)

killowatt1 -- and anyone else who cares to comment:

It takes 2-min, 15-sec give or take a second or two to boot my Win98SE system from a cold start. Deactivating the two 'LoadPowerProfiles' entries from my startup list has no noticable effect on that boot time, probably because some of the items processed before windows starts to load are real time hogs. The initial antivirus check by AVG takes about 15 seconds. Execution of my autoexec.bat file to delete various windows files and directories (temp, cookies, history, downloaded files, temporary internet files, swap files) takes about 7 seconds. And there must be a bunch of other stuff going on because it takes a good 1-min, 35-sec before the windows desktop starts to appear.

The last six lines in my boot log this morning were:

```
8:09:54 0.00 Init = TSRQuery (time estimated)
8:09:54 5.89 InitDone = TSRQuery (time estimated)
8:10:00 0.06 Enumerating Standard Floppy Disk Controller (BIOS\*PNP0700\0D)
8:10:00 0.00 Enumerated Standard Floppy Disk Controller (BIOS\*PNP0700\0D)
8:10:00 4.44 Enumerating TapeDetection (TAPECONTROLLER\TAPEDETECTION\0000)
8:10:04 0.00 Enumerated TapeDetection (TAPECONTROLLER\TAPEDETECTION\0000)
```
That's over 10 seconds of something I know nothing about. One unusual thing I observe is that about 5-6 seconds after my Win98SE boot is complete with all icons in place on the desktop and in the taskbar, the little hourglass next to the mouse pointer comes on and stays on for another 9-11 seconds or so. I would guess that might represent the last six lines in the above boot log but I really have no idea what it is. And the boot log accounts for only about 1-min, 4-sec of the total 2-min, 15-sec boot time anyway. So who knows what that means?

Anyway, according to msconfig, my current list of startup items are:

ScanRegistry
TaskMonitor
SystemTray
KensingtonScrollMouse
TweakUI
Avgcc32.exe [anitvirus]
SpyBlocker
TrueVector [ZoneAlarm]
MiniLog [ZoneAlarm]
Avgserv9.exe [antivirus]
ZoneAlarm.exe

That's about as short as I can make it.


----------



## JoeD. (Apr 9, 1999)

Refering to the artical written by Joel Durham Jr. When and how do you get into the startup menu if you change to -0- time allowed to get there?


----------



## Tech for Glory (Sep 14, 2000)

I just can't wait until 2004, the time they are expecting to have an instant-on system on the market. I can't think of the official terminology but it has something to do with magnets.

Push power button. Start clicking.

Life will be good.


----------



## pcmentor (Jun 5, 2002)

code:--------------------------------------------------------------------------------8:09:54 0.00 Init = TSRQuery (time estimated)
8:09:54 5.89 InitDone = TSRQuery (time estimated)
8:10:00 0.06 Enumerating Standard Floppy Disk Controller (BIOS\*PNP0700\0D)
8:10:00 0.00 Enumerated Standard Floppy Disk Controller (BIOS\*PNP0700\0D)
8:10:00 4.44 Enumerating TapeDetection (TAPECONTROLLER\TAPEDETECTION\0000)
8:10:04 0.00 Enumerated TapeDetection (TAPECONTROLLER\TAPEDETECTION\0000)--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I got rid of tape detection by removing the Backup service from Windows add/remove progs in Win98SE. Take Care


----------



## oscar51 (Nov 13, 1999)

pcmentor:

Got your email but have not had a chance to try removing Backup. Since I use Win98SE Backup regularly, I'll have to get some other backup scheme working first before I remove it. Will try Iomega's...


----------



## oscar51 (Nov 13, 1999)

Removing Win98SE Backup does not remove Tape Detection for me. Maybe Iomeg's backup is looking for a tape -- I don't know. Whatever... Tired of fiddling... Will live with it... What else is new?


----------



## pcmentor (Jun 5, 2002)

Be sure you rename the existing bootlog.txt before you generate a new fresh one. Maybe your registry is reverting to a previous copy because of another prob. 
Do you have an entry for TSRQuery in bootlog? This takes(wastes) 20 sec on my bootup and noone knows what it is even! Take care. Pete


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

If there's only a single user or if there are no privacy related problems, then "Suspend" or "Sleep" is also a good option for quick startup!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2002)

I was just wondering, what is "Country Selection" -- look in the attachment, on the top?

And I was also wondering, what else can I disable in msconfig, in system.ini and win.ini?


----------



## OohAhh (Oct 6, 2002)

'Country Selection' and 'Ptsnoop' are both used with dial-up modems. I had to remove the modem in order to get them out of start-up as they are re-started at next boot. Only found out after leaving my dial-up modem in after changing to ADSL.


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

Don't know what you meant by remove, but, if you go into device manager and dis-able the on-board modem the PTsnoop will cease to launch, and you will still have a back-up modem if needed...Rhett


----------



## bgg1 (Jun 9, 2003)

Could someone give me an idea on speeding me up - I'm on a laptop, P3 600, 256RAM. Here's my latest delay and failure list from Bootlog Analyzer. My total startup time is usu. well over 5 minutes, maybe more. I had deleted a registry entry regarding TapeEnumerator, and this timedropped from 3 minutes to 5 seconds.
Thanks

17:21:19 125.89 InitDone = TSRQuery (time estimated)
17:18:59 29.50 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\IFSHLP.SYS
17:20:06 9.78 Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\bigmem.drv
17:20:37 6.89 Initing hsflop.pdr
17:23:25 4.89 Enumerating TapeDetection (TAPECONTROLLER\TAPEDETECTION\0000)
17:21:11 3.39 Dynamic load success C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\VIRUSD~1\20030604.007\NAVENG.VXD
17:20:45 3.39 Initing baymgr.mpd
17:21:07 2.67 INITCOMPLETE = SAVRT
17:20:49 1.83 Initing drvwq117.vxd
17:19:59 1.78 Enumerating Freecom Cable USB (USB\VID_07AB&PID_FC01\INST_0)
17:20:54 1.72 INITCOMPLETE = IOS
17:21:16 1.67 INITCOMPLETE = SYNTP
17:20:51 1.56 Init Success drvwq117.vxd
17:20:44 1.56 Initing esdi_506.pdr
17:20:21 1.33 Dynamic load device vtcp.386
17:19:58 1.28 Starting Freecom Cable USB (USB\VID_07AB&PID_FC01\INST_0)
17:19:54 1.11 Dynamic load device ati2vxab.vxd
17:20:30 1.06 Starting TCP/IP (NETWORK\MSTCP\0003)
17:19:41 1.06 Dynamic load device irenum.vxd
17:18:58 1.06 Loading Device = C:\WINDOWS\HIMEM.SYS
17:19:31 1.00 Loading Vxd = C:\WINDOWS\system\VMM32\IFSMGR.VXD
17:19:30 1.00 Loading Vxd = C:\DBLSPACE.BIN
17:20:35 0.83 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VDEF
17:19:29 0.83 Loading Vxd = VMM
17:21:10 0.78 Dynamic load device C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\VIRUSD~1\20030604.007\NAVENG.VXD
17:21:01 0.78 Dynamic load device esmgr.vxd
17:20:58 0.78 Dynamic load device serwave.vxd
17:19:44 0.78 Loading PNP drivers of ACPI Embedded Controller (ACPI\*PNP0C09\0)
17:21:04 0.72 Dynamic load device mstr401.vxd
17:21:02 0.72 Dynamic load device es197x.vxd
17:20:49 0.72 Initing fcdrive.pdr
17:20:29 0.72 Dynamic load device IRENUM.VXD
17:20:24 0.72 Dynamic load device vserver.vxd
17:20:23 0.72 Dynamic load device vnbt.386
17:20:20 0.72 Loaded PNP drivers of SMC IrCC (Infrared Communications Controller) (ACPI\*SMCF010\0)
17:20:18 0.72 Started Synaptics PS/2 TouchPad (ACPI\*PNP0F13\0)
17:19:48 0.72 Enumerating PCI bus (ACPI\*PNP0A03\0)
17:20:57 0.67 Dynamic load device lptenum.vxd
17:20:32 0.67 Started File and printer sharing for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VSERVER\0004)
17:19:57 0.67 Starting Generic USB Hub (USB\VID_0416&PID_5518\INST_0)
17:19:53 0.67 Loaded PNP drivers of Intel 82371AB/EB PCI to USB Universal Host Controller (PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_7112&SUBSYS_00000000&RE
17:19:51 0.67 Loaded PNP drivers of Communications Port (COM2) (ACPI\*PNP0501\0)
17:19:47 0.67 Loading PNP drivers of ACPI Battery (ACPI\*PNP0C0A\00000001)
17:19:32 0.67 Loading Vxd = c:\windows\SYSTEM\vrtwd.386
17:21:18 0.61 INITCOMPLETE = SPOOLER
17:21:15 0.61 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = IOMEGA
17:21:15 0.61 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = scsi1hlp
17:21:07 0.61 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VCOND
17:21:06 0.61 Loaded PNP drivers of ESS Multi-Device Enumerator (AGOGO\ENUM\PCI&VEN_125D&DEV_1978&SUBSYS_009F1028&REV_10&BUS_00&DEV
17:21:05 0.61 Loading PNP drivers of Gameport Joystick (AGOGO\*PNPB02F\AGOGO&ENUM&PCI&VEN_125D&DEV_1978&SUBSYS_009F1028&REV_10&BUS_
17:21:04 0.61 Loading PNP drivers of Maestro MPU401 Devices (AGOGO\MPU401\AGOGO&ENUM&PCI&VEN_125D&DEV_1978&SUBSYS_009F1028&REV_10&B
17:20:53 0.61 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = CONFIGMG
17:20:36 0.61 Initing esdi_506.pdr
17:20:34 0.61 DEVICEINIT = VDMAD
17:20:32 0.61 Starting File and printer sharing for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VSERVER\0004)
17:20:31 0.61 Started File and printer sharing for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VSERVER\0005)
17:20:28 0.61 Enumerated SMC IrCC (Infrared Communications Controller) (ACPI\*SMCF010\0)
17:20:27 0.61 Enumerated WAN Miniport (ATW) (ROOT\NET\0003)
17:20:26 0.61 Loaded PNP drivers of File and printer sharing for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VSERVER\0003)
17:20:26 0.61 Enumerated Client for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VREDIR\0001)
17:20:25 0.61 Loaded PNP drivers of File and printer sharing for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VSERVER\0001)
17:19:47 0.61 Started ACPI Battery (ACPI\*PNP0C0A\00000002)
17:19:46 0.61 Loaded PNP drivers of System board extension for ACPI BIOS (ACPI\*PNP0C01\0)
17:19:43 0.61 Started Infrared Printing (LPT) Port (INFRARED\LPT\ROOT&INFRARED&0000)
17:19:40 0.61 Started Unknown (HTREE\ROOT\0)
17:20:33 0.56 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VMPOLL
17:20:17 0.56 DEVICEINIT = AW_HOST
17:19:57 0.56 Enumerating Generic USB Hub (USB\VID_0416&PID_5518\INST_0)
17:19:45 0.56 Enumerated Unknown (HTREE\ROOT\0)
17:20:18 0.50 Dynamic load device SYNTP.vxd
17:20:16 0.50 DEVICEINIT = VDD
17:20:04 0.50 Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\nerocd95.vxd
17:19:43 0.44 Dynamic load device VPOWERD.VXD
17:20:01 0.39 DEVICEINIT = IOS
17:19:56 0.39 Loading PNP drivers of USB Root Hub (USB\ROOT_HUB\PCI&VEN_8086&DEV_7112&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01&BUS_00&DEV_07&FUNC_02)
17:19:54 0.39 Started LT Win Modem (PCI\VEN_11C1&DEV_0448&SUBSYS_20001668&REV_01\BUS_00&DEV_10&FUNC_00)
17:19:44 0.39 Loading PNP drivers of Composite Power Source (ACPI\COMPBATT\ROOT&*PNP0C08&0000)
17:19:39 0.39 DEVICEINIT = NTKERN
17:20:36 0.33 Initing elbyvcd.mpd
17:20:03 0.33 Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\drvwq117.vxd
17:20:02 0.33 Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\atapchng.vxd
17:19:56 0.33 Enumerating USB Root Hub (USB\ROOT_HUB\PCI&VEN_8086&DEV_7112&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01&BUS_00&DEV_07&FUNC_02)
17:19:41 0.33 Loading PNP drivers of Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) BIOS (ROOT\*PNP0C08\0000)
17:19:37 0.33 LoadSuccess = vflatd
17:19:35 0.33 LoadSuccess = ASPIENUM.VXD
17:19:34 0.33 Loading Vxd = dfs.vxd
17:21:10 0.28 Dynamic load device C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\VIRUSD~1\20030604.007\NAVEX15.VXD
17:21:00 0.28 Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\atapchng.vxd
17:20:59 0.28 Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\serial.vxd
17:20:57 0.28 INITCOMPLETE = DOSMGR
17:20:28 0.28 Dynamic load device fastir.vxd
17:20:19 0.28 Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\spap.vxd
17:20:16 0.28 Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\MRCI.VXD
17:20:03 0.28 Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\drvwppqt.vxd
17:20:02 0.28 Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\cdfs.vxd
17:19:53 0.28 Loading PNP drivers of Intel 82371AB/EB PCI to USB Universal Host Controller (PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_7112&SUBSYS_00000000&R
17:19:32 0.28 LoadSuccess = PERF
17:20:56 0.00 INITCOMPLETEFAILED = SDVXD
17:20:16 0.00 Dynamic load failed C:\WINDOWS\system\MRCI.VXD : [0011244E] File not found
17:19:31 0.00 LoadFailed = ndis2sup.vxd


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Take a look at THIS thread for some additional ideas.

Kilowatt


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

In W98se, after your desktop (and icons) load, the cursor will turn into an hourglass for several seconds (depending on the speed of your system). This is due to windows loading an app called wmiexe.exe. It apparently has something to do with usb and/or optical devices such as scanners, webcams and card readers.

You can boot into DOS, navigate to C:\windows\system and look for WMIEXE.EXE. rename it WMIEXE.OLD, or some similar bogus name, then boot back into windows. Now, when your system loads the desktop you will have your normal cursor almost immediately and control of your system.

I have disabled WMIEXE.EXE and I also use all the abovementioned devices and I have never received any errors. I have also disabled it on many W98se systems and none of their owners have ever received any error messages related to this file being disabled. If, by some strange quirk, you disable this file and receive an error merely go into C:\windows\system and rename the file back to its original name.

Note: This tweak will speed up the _loading of your desktop. It will do nothing for the actual performance of your system._


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I gave the WMIEXE.EXE rename a try. 
WMIEXE.EXE is called on my configuration-I have a USB esternal modem.
MSN locks up in the authorization process and the modem never connects.
No harm, I simply named it back to original.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Stoner:

Thanks for that input. Sorry it didn't work for you. I have not worked with USB modems so that's a new one on me. Is MSN your ISP or are you talking about MSN Messenger service?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

MSN is my ISP.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

> MSN is my ISP.


Aha! Ok then I will humbly bow out of it and chalk that one up to experience. You are the frist person ever to find a situation in which the WMIEXE.EXE tweak did not work.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tech for Glory:_
> *I just can't wait until 2004, the time they are expecting to have an instant-on system on the market. I can't think of the official terminology but it has something to do with magnets.
> 
> Push power button. Start clicking.
> ...


Well, whenever I walk up to this system, it's ready to compute, I must be ahead of the crowd!


----------

